# Craftsman 42" Snowblower attachment - throwing auger belt



## andyrob

Hello - 

I have a craftsman 42" snowblower attached to my Craftsman lawn tractor. I have seen that this is a somewhat common problem but I have not really seen any resolutions that have been consistent. 

When the blower is the "up" position (only an inch of lift or so) the auger turns fine. when the blower is in the down position the belt comes off almost immediately. 

When the blower is down and I look at the belt it looks like it angles down from where the pulleys are to where they attach to the blower itself... when it is up it is a pretty straight line. 

Anyone else run into/solve this issue? 

Thanks for any guidance. 

--Andy


----------



## sixbales

Howdy Andy,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Your Sears 42" snowblower obviously has a design flaw, as this problem is the subject of numerous posts on the internet. I would think that Sears has a solution to this problem by now. Give Sears a call. _______________________________________________________

There's a guy named *Buzz* on the internet that claims success with the following dissertation:

"Same problem with a Murray LTS40 40" snow thrower also manufactured by Agri-fab same unit as Sears Craftsman or mastercraft only difference is the mounting package, mine I mounted to my White Outdoor lawn tractor. I broke 2 belts and threw 2 each lasting about 1/2 hour. I believe Nick came up with right cure I looked at mine and this is a new blower first time installed on a tractor, one of the idler pulleys under impeller pulley was straight (the left) the right side (looking from behind blower) was bent inward, I took both pulleys off one side (left) the frame mount was straight and smooth the (right) side of frame mount (which is thick steel) had a bend in metal frame where idler bolts to which could be seen with naked eye and definitely felt by rubbing hand over. I originally saw this when I painted blower but thought factory must of stamped it this way for a reason, after confirming with another mechanic he told me same as I thought this should also run straight. I did same as Nick I put a heavy washer in vise half bolt hole above vise and ground 1/2 washer down to a near knife edge, took that washer and placed it in frame so it shimmed idler wheel straight and tightened it,I also had to replace the original pulley because it was bend by more then 1/4" near outside from belts jamming and breaking.We've had 3 major snow falls since plus the 2 that piled up before I could do driveway because of problem with belts. This blower has been blowing snow and heavy snow at that since this modification without missing a beat or breaking or throwing belts. I think some of these metal frames must of been stamped wrong at factory (maybe on purpose so they could sell belts)Since I've done this repair blower works excellent and fires snow 40 to 50 feet without a problem. I'm doing a very long driveway with 2 big turn arounds takes an hour steady blowing then drive down and do another about 75 yards long. Thanks to Nick for noticing the problem and bringing it to our attention. I got a cheap belt at TSC $20.00 because I wasn't sure but this belt works perfect, I think any B series belt the proper length will work if the idlers are adjusted straight. Nick about impeller bending are you sure impeller is bending I found with mine that ice builds up behind impeller (I guess from heat of unit turning fast)after each use I park it in sun if there is sun to melt this if too cold I put it in garage and put kerosene heater in front of blower to melt ice, if not next time out is a problem and will either stretch belt shear pins or both if there is no ice built up between impeller and housing or bolts machine works excellent."


----------



## sixbales

If you get no satisfaction from Sears, call Agri-fab. Since they are the manufacturer of the snowblower, they should have a solution. If they want to stay in business.


----------



## andyrob

thank you sixbales - ill give them a call and post what I find.


----------



## rdr202

andyrob said:


> Hello -
> 
> 
> 
> I have a craftsman 42" snowblower attached to my Craftsman lawn tractor. I have seen that this is a somewhat common problem but I have not really seen any resolutions that have been consistent.
> 
> 
> 
> When the blower is the "up" position (only an inch of lift or so) the auger turns fine. when the blower is in the down position the belt comes off almost immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> When the blower is down and I look at the belt it looks like it angles down from where the pulleys are to where they attach to the blower itself... when it is up it is a pretty straight line.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else run into/solve this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any guidance.
> 
> 
> 
> --Andy



I was having this problem looking at the pull-ups they looked good but once I removed them I found one had a bad bearing, replace that one pulley and changed bet from a 5/8" to a 1/2" belt ran fine all season. I don't see any wear on belt so far.


----------

